# Article on BD/HD........



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I found this on the Home theater mag..........:nerd:
http://www.hometheatermag.com/discplayers/607blurayhddvd/index.html


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Love the article. It's time we started seeing some good head to head comparisons in articles with the number of products out there now.


----------

